

Will OSX Lion have the same upgrade options? - sigzero

Sometime I do like to do a clean install. Will Lion allow that? I haven't read much except "downloads from the app store".
======
follower
"OS X Lion includes a built-in restore partition, allowing you to repair or
reinstall OS X without the need for discs." (via
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2626855>)

